# Surprise Jump



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Im not sure if this video has been posted yet, but i LOVE it, LOL I literally gasped when i first saw it!

I've known about this video since it was first posted on Youtube, i wanted to share it :3


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

omg that is sooo cool


----------



## zanyoutthere (Jan 31, 2009)

It looked like his hoof almost got caught. He is a natural!!


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

zanyoutthere, When i first saw it, i thought the horse was going to flip herself over, LOL! I agree, she is a natural! Good front leg tuck, LOL

She's very clever too.. once she figured out she could jump, she realized she didn't have to stay in the round pen unless she wanted too!


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

My mare will do that, only she has much less of a run up because our round yard is small. The fence is 1.4m (and she is only 14.1hh). I have to be careful with her.


----------



## ShowJumpLife (Jan 17, 2009)

omg hahaha!
i was watching it and was like oh wow... a hay bale... how interesting.. then BAM


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Yes, lol, I was thinking the same thing ShowJumpLife!


----------



## WalkerDreams (Mar 1, 2009)

That is crazy! I love it! We laughed..thanks for posting it!


----------



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

my mouth dropped when i saw this.haha.. really cool though! thanks for sharing!


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

OMG! I gasped so loud, lol thats crazy. I also thought the horse was going to flip.


----------



## HorseLuva97 (Jan 29, 2009)

that's ssssssooooooo funny!


----------



## LacyLove (Feb 12, 2009)

lol at first i was like oooo....a 2 foot hay bale.....my pony could do that like a trot pole then she jumps over the fence and im like WhOa!


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

Haha that is so cool! What a gorgeous horse. I was watching it and thinking that is something my mare would do if given the chance!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That is just awesome!!! O.O I think they can list him for sale as a jumping prospect, don't you? LOL.


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

smrobs said:


> That is just awesome!!! O.O I think they can list him for sale as a jumping prospect, don't you? LOL.


LOL!! That was one of my first thoughts. Here's what i'd list:

Palomino Filly for sale. Sure to suprise and delight you. Great Hunter/Jumper potential... Keep in 12x12 box stall please.

****!


----------

